# win10 BORG collective: RESISTANCE IS FUTILE...



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

http://www.extremetech.com/computin...ll-phones-home-even-when-ordered-not-to-do-so

As title says, even with settings to NOT phone home, it just cant resist. I'd suggest anybody wanting to use win10 wait until some third party comes up with a dependable way to strip the ability of win10 to phone home and to prevent it from later being updated to allow it to phone home yet again. Obviously you cant trust M$ to do this.

My guess is M$ is doing this not only from pressure by govt spy and law enforcement agencies to build in multiple back doors. But also as an alternative way to pay for the operating system. They were caught napping by Android and found out its not that easy to compete with free, when free is backed by a very large wealthy corporation named Google.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

There is a nice sized update coming very soon that will make Windows 10 a more complete OS.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Resistance isn't futile. Folks just have to learn to kick the compu-crack habit of social networking by isolating themselves with electronic devices and actually socialize within the real world venues again.

I worked my entire career in the industry getting internet ready equipment out to consumers while at the same time explaining to them that using the toy called the internet was like taking the windows and doors out of their house if they let it take control of them.

I cant help but laugh when I see the happy and fuzzy ads for seri , echo and cortana equipped wifi tablet /laptop combinations with cloud storage and such and then the news reports of yet another security breach at some depository of personal information.

Sure we all may be vulnerable as folks mindlessly trust in all of their electronic toys, but reducing our dependence on the toys does help to put the borg in illogical loops.

Electronic devices and technology are so reliable that even now all of the senior engineers I know working in the field still keep pen and paper logbook and air gapped PCs for storing critical algorithms and programs on during development.

Something I find amusing is the data collection telemetry apps function along the same line as the Remote Access Trojans 
that our system admins at work referred to by the acronym RATs when they would clean our networks and update the firewalls and antiviral/antitrojan protection of our non-air gapped systems.

It's Saturday night. Its time to shower and get ready to go out for dinner and an evening with friends in a cellphone free zone that isn't seen by the computer Borg other than the secret weather satellites in low synchronous orbit that might see our boats out on the lake tonight.


----------

